# Breaking News



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Jason Quick says Rasheed got into it with a ref after the game last night...and the official filed a complaint to the nba that is currently being investigated.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

What ref was it? Javie?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

If you listen to the *Quick broadcast*, you will learn what happened arrording to Quick.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Can't listen to it. No speakers here at work. Can somebody posta brief synopsis?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Loyalty4Life ~ Can you recap? I am at work and don't have speakers. I am putting my money on Steve Javie, he just doesn't like the Portland Trailblazers!:upset:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Maybe it's because he wants his hair cut like Sabas' and it never turns out right.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Yes, please recap.....

...as I was just recently thinking something adverse was due to come down. Tell me, am I wrong to feel that way?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Yes, please recap.....
> 
> ...as I was just recently thinking something adverse was due to come down. Tell me, am I wrong to feel that way?


no you weren't Gordon. I got the exact same feeling.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> no you weren't Gordon. I got the exact same feeling.


Hap, I think we know each well enough by now......you can go ahead and call me Gordo.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Quick didn't provide a ton of information.

From what he said:

* Wallace got into an altercation with "the referees" after the game, in the tunnel, under the arena

* "The referees" filed a report about it with the league office

* The league is investigating it, and is expected to reach a decision by tomorrow

* Maurice Cheeks told Quick that there's nothing to be concerned about, that he, Cheeks, wasn't concerned. Cheeks talked to Wallace and while he won't divulge the contents of that discussion, it satisfied Cheeks.

Also, on a different note, according to Quick, the league has "given up" on fining Wallace for not talking to the media.

Quick gave no real impression of having a vandetta against Wallace, though, as he defended Wallace, saying that he really didn't deserve the technical he got.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Hap, I think we know each well enough by now......you can go ahead and call me Gordo.


actually, if you don't find it funny, I can stop calling you that. I'm not doing it to make fun or anything. Just being light hearted. 

I'd kill to have half of Gordon Lightfoots talent myself.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> actually, if you don't find it funny, I can stop calling you that. I'm not doing it to make fun or anything. Just being light hearted.
> ...


Nah, I think it's great. Makes me feel like a celeb - even if only in your eyes.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> actually, if you don't find it funny, I can stop calling you that. I'm not doing it to make fun or anything. Just being light hearted.
> ...












ABM looks nothing like Gordon Lightfoot!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

But maybe in 10-15 years... Who knows!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> ABM looks nothing like Gordon Lightfoot!


*Eeeeuwwww!* 

Stop it, already! I was certainly content with that other (younger) picture. Now you just went and ruined the whole charade, L4L. Gee, thanks a lot!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

yuck! I hope this is no big deal, and even more that the ref wasn't hurt. As the facts come out, I'm sure LOTS more will be said... but along with the stupid tech he got, the man can't buy a call. Dispite taking it inside the whole night, and drawing the usual contact that comes with it, he got to the line twice. I'm not justifying any real physical contact that he might have had with a ref, any would be wrong, but I could see why he would be frustrated after that game. We'll see...

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oh yah?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> Oh yah?


I did a side-by-side and then thought, gee, I guess that _could_ be me in about, say, 10 or 15 years.  

I had an urge to go to the health club tonight, then I laid down until the feeling passed.....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

That has to be ABM...


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Gee, where's my wife when I need her?!  

I mean, uhhm, thanks, fellas...*blushing*


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I wonder... Does ABM look anything like... Clint Eastwood?! 










I think so!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ABM, I went even 1 better..


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> ABM, I went even 1 better..


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

*Hilarious!!*


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> yuck! I hope this is no big deal, and even more that the ref wasn't hurt.


I got the impression that the "altercation" was verbal (Quick said, in response to a question of whether the league will make that report public, "If Wallace is disciplined, I'm sure the league will say what it's for, how the verbal exchange went, etc"). Also, Quick sounded disapproving, but I have to believe he'd be making a much bigger deal of this if Wallace had actually physically attacked someone. Plus, police reports may have come into play also, were that the case.

Also, Quick repeatedly said, "the referees" (plural), not, "the referee" (singular). So, my general impression is that he encountered the ref team on his way through the tunnel to his car and got into a major verbal fight.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> I wonder... Does ABM look anything like... Clint Eastwood?!
> 
> 
> ...


It would be better if he looked like his daughter, Allison Eastwood is in Playboy this month.

-Petey


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

I dunno...it'd scare me a bit if ABM looked like her!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Also, Quick sounded disapproving...


Doesn't he always?

STOMP


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

would someone please post a pic of Allison Eastwood?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> Doesn't he always?


Heh, well, with good reason this time. This team hardly needs to potentially lose their best weapon for a game or two. Wallace can not talk to the media all he likes, and I'm fine with that. But this isn't professional in the least.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

For some reason...I'm getting the feeling I'm in a crowded elevator.........


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> I decided to take Hap's idea with a different picture. Tell me what ya think!


Oh, gee.  (kidding) Guess I'll have to change my nametag for the party, eh?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

ABM - Check your PMs. Thanks!


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

Speaking of the party, nobody has answered my post in the party thread....


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FB</b>!
> Speaking of the party, nobody has answered my post in the party thread....


PM Crimson directly. I believe he has access to a few more tix.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Speaking of extra tix, you better get them while they last! I have *another* cousin who plans on going!  

I have too many cousins, ABM, I know. :rock:


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

Damn....if they're almost gone and going fast I probably won't be able to go then....


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*FB -* There are five tickets left if you want to get one or two. Just PM *Crimson the Cat* and he'll help you out.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

More info on the refs *(from the box score):*

Officials: #21 Tim Donaghy , #29 Steve Javie , #60 Scott Wall 

Other games officiated by these guys:

Donaghy: 
12/18: Win @ LAC: Cheeks, Davis got T's (Quick said Donaghy gave it to Cheeks)
12/30: Win @ Det: Patterson got a T

Javie: 
10/31: Loss @ Sac: Wallace got a T
12/10: Win @ Wash

Wall: 
11/11: Loss @ Dal: Patterson got a T
12/10: Win @ Wash
12/30: Win @ Det: Patterson got a T

I don't know if anything can be drawn out of this (especially considering we're not sure who gave the T's to whom)...

Ed O.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

I was at the game. The officiating was atrocious and one-sided against the Blazers. Many of the bad calls seemed to come from Donaghy.

The players were not particularly physical. It was not playoff caliber defense with constant fouls on every move or play. Both teams drove to the hole often. So it was not a question vastly different playing style.

During the first half Pippen, Patterson and Anderson drove to the rim more than once each. There was contact almost every time. There might have been one call. Pippen was glaring at the officials. Anderson was smiling at the officials. Patterson just runs back down the court. Portland couldn't buy a foul.

On the other side, they seemed to call the game about right. It wasn't that the calls were complete phantom calls, though some were ticky-tack. It was that much worse contact on the other side was ignored.

I was sitting about 7 rows from the court. Three times in the first half I shouted at the official asking if his whistle only worked on one side of the court. I thought the officials would get together at half-time to review and realize even though the teams were playing with similar aggression and contact that they had stiffed the home team and would adjust. :laugh: Riiiight. They probably were busy swapping JailBlazer jokes. Because that is the lack of respect they showed.

In the second half there was no improvement. At one point Portland had 3 missed breakaway lay-ups in a row. Damon, Anderson and Patterson. Each one drew contact as they were attempting their lay-up. Not one call.

Gasol made a strong move to the hoop, Sheed went to block the shot, got some arm, Gasol used his off arm to wipe Sheed out of the play and score the bucket. Gasol not only got the foul called on Sheed, he got to keep the bucket that should have been waved off.

I shouted to Javie when he was nearby that his crew SUCKED!!!

Late in the game Sheed had Gooden *a freakin ROOKIE* posted deep. Sheed made his move and Gooden fouled Sheed hard at least twice down low. I am sure Sheed has bruises now from that beating. Sheed got his shot off and made it despite the hack. Got no whistle. Was livid.

These were just examples. The disparity in calls was huge in a game where the Grizzlies shot more jumpers than the Blazers (the usual excuse for not getting to the line).

These officials gave a visiting team full of young players a decided advantage over the veteran TrailBlazers. Where is the home court advantage? Where is the benefit of the doubt for former all-stars and two future hall-of-famers? Where is the benefit of the doubt for multi-year veterans over rookies? Where is the "teaching to rookies a lesson"? (oh yeah, they did that to Qyntel Woods who they fouled out. No lessons for the youth of the Grizzlies) Where is the respect? There was none. They showed none. It was disgusting.

However, Sheed is an idiot. He should know that the refs are part of a powerful union and the NBA does not completely control these buffoons. He can yell and scream all he wants, but it doesn't mean the NBA can do a whole lot about refs like this as the union prevents the kind of grading and fines that would punish this behavior.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=858818

this seems to point to the initial "T" he received.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

someone asked for an alison eastwood pic...


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)




----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Masbee</b>!
> These officials gave a visiting team full of young players a decided advantage over the veteran TrailBlazers. Where is the home court advantage? Where is the benefit of the doubt for former all-stars and two future hall-of-famers? Where is the benefit of the doubt for multi-year veterans over rookies? Where is the "teaching to rookies a lesson"? (oh yeah, they did that to Qyntel Woods who they fouled out. No lessons for the youth of the Grizzlies) Where is the respect?


Thats pretty much how the game looked on TV too. Vet Blazers on their homecourt called for 20 fouls, visiting upstarts from Memphis 11. Without that disparity, calling the game strait up, no extra respect for anyone, this wouldn't have been much of a game. Maybe the crew was trying to keep it competitive, or maybe they hate the Blazers, but it seemed like they had an agenda and that sucks. I really wish the game could be called strait up like every other sport. The home Suns loss was the other one where I really noticed the team was getting the short end of the stick from the refs.

STOMP


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> someone asked for an alison eastwood pic...


Daaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnn!!!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Hey Abm,I found your album cover*

:angel:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Hey Abm,I found your album cover*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> :angel:


hahaa..ooh, thats a good one.:rotf: :rofl:


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

jackie showin' the skillz with the paintshop photo editor!


nice...very nice.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I found the REAL album cover.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

more easty
http://shell.world-net.co.nz/~mr-roper/Alison_Eastwood001.jpg
http://shell.world-net.co.nz/~mr-roper/Alison_Eastwood002.jpg


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> I found the REAL album cover.



looks like a dead raccoon on his head, LOL!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a dead raccoon on his head, LOL!


hey, what do you mean LOOKS like?:dead:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

sorry to be sticking to the thread, but todays poll on ESPN's Bball's page is whats going to be the best battle this season, and one of the options is the Blazers vs the Justice System. The PTB are cast as the bad guys, and clearly it's OK to bag on them no matter what goes down in the actual games. Get used to the shaftjob from the refs, because thats whats happening.

STOMP


----------

